# Curiosity rover being landed on Mars on August 6



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2012)

*Mars rover Curiosity will see red planet like never before​*



> (Space.com) The huge NASA rover slated to land on Mars Sunday night (Aug. 5) is expected to give scientists and laypeople alike some amazing views of the Red Planet.
> 
> The 1-ton Curiosity rover, the heart of NASA's $2.5 billion Mars Science Laboratory mission, will try to determine if Earth's neighbor is, or ever was, capable of supporting microbial life. To help address this question, the six-wheeled robot is carrying 10 science instruments -- and a wealth of high-tech camera gear.
> 
> ...


Source: Mars rover Curiosity will see red planet like never before - CBS News

*NASA TV, to watch the live telecast of the launch: NASA - NASA TV*

*TL;DR:*



> Watch Live on NASA TV the Landing of Curiosity, the car-size, one-ton rover on Mars at around 11:00 AM IST on August 6. The telecast will start from around 07:00 AM IST on August 6 and will continue till 13:30 IST. The landing will take place around 11:00 AM IST. You can watch the entry into the Mars atmosphere and if landing is successful, live pictures are expected from the surface of Mars too.
> 
> The landing will mark the beginning of a two-year prime mission to investigate one of the most intriguing places on Mars.
> Watch launch live at: NASA - NASA TV


----------



## sygeek (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh boy, am I the only one who is excited around here? Here's the countdown clock.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 4, 2012)

I too am excited. But sadly won't be able to see live telecast


----------



## Krow (Aug 4, 2012)

My curiosity is peaking. Looking forward to manned missions. About time we started colonising the moon at least. Imagine a fancy lunar resort.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2012)

relevant to the thread:
*i.imgur.com/IpPBy.png


----------



## Anorion (Aug 5, 2012)

India plans to launch Mars mission in 2013: Officials - Economic Times


----------



## Vyom (Aug 5, 2012)

Whoa! I had started to feel that there are no "space" enthusiast amidst TDF! 

Me is excited too! Thanks for the countdown sygeek. Only 1 day and 10 hours to go!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2012)

I get excited only when ISRO does something


----------



## Desmond (Aug 5, 2012)

Anorion said:


> India plans to launch Mars mission in 2013: Officials - Economic Times



I'd say first do a proper manned mission to the moon, then think about mars.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 5, 2012)

there is big difference in sending a probe and man in space.. probe is easy so it is on.. and if everything goes on by schedule then in 2016 we will have our first manned mission to space.. 



Vyom said:


> Whoa! I had started to feel that there are no "space" enthusiast amidst TDF!
> 
> Me is excited too! Thanks for the countdown sygeek. Only 1 day and 10 hours to go!!



man I am "space" enthusiast.. damn waiting to buy my first good telescope.. sadly it won't happen for next couple of years at least  but will do.. .. I believe who ever is fan of sci-fi genre are space enthusiast


----------



## theserpent (Aug 5, 2012)

+1.I'll be more happier when India Does it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I'd say first do a proper manned mission to the moon, then think about mars.



Manned mission is totally different from unmanned mission.


----------



## Krow (Aug 5, 2012)

India, China, USA, what difference does it make? As long as its someone from Earth, I'm happy. Its mankind we are talking about. Stop worrying about silly nationalities here.


----------



## maxtor (Aug 5, 2012)

I think in 10-20 years there will be people living in Mars in a conditioned environment. There is already talk of sening astronauts on an entire life mission becase of the long time and money being spend on bringing them back.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 5, 2012)

machines are far more economical than men for sending to space 
antartica, the seas, supertall skyscrapers, and greenland are just some places we can establish permanent settlements on instead of mars


----------



## reddead (Aug 5, 2012)

damn excited.....
i hope they find *something*


----------



## Krow (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't worry, there are no aliens.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2012)

The live stream has begun.....

NASA - NASA TV

Update : It has landed!!! Watching Live stream.

Update : First image received. A 64x64 Thumbnail. Awaiting higher resolution image.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 6, 2012)

Update :- landed first images are coming down


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2012)

Update : First high res image arrives. Depicting one of the wheels on the surface of mars.

*twitpic.com/ag230k

Update : Second high res image, depicting the shadow of the rover arrives.

Update : Stopped watching before I get fired from my job. Someone please give updates.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 6, 2012)

post landing procedures are being done..after that they are going to transfer control to Ground control.. For now telecast is off.

media conference just started..


----------



## Alok (Aug 6, 2012)

Whoaa man will capture mars, then galaxy then... Dreams coming live.


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2012)

*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8ap15bipv1rt9cxco1_500.jpg

_Breathtaking view of the Milky Way from the surface of Mars_


----------



## Vyom (Aug 6, 2012)

As it turns out I wasn't able to catch the live telecast of the landing from my work. But glad to know that it was a success!

Following two images are the start of an expedition which could very well end with many new discoveries!

*i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/assets/120806015227-exploring-mars-1-horizontal-gallery.jpg

_"One of the first images taken by NASA's Curiosity rover, which landed on Mars early Monday, August 6. The clear dust cover that protected the camera during landing has been sprung open. Part of the spring that released the dust cover can be seen at the bottom right, near the rover's wheel."_


*i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/assets/120806061548-mars-image-nasa-horizontal-gallery.jpg

_"Another of the first images beamed back from NASA's Curiosity rover on August 6 is the shadow cast by the rover on the surface of Mars."_
Pics Source: *edition.cnn.com/2012/08/06/tech/mars-rover-curiosity/index.html


And finally, the 7 minutes of terror:


----------



## Krow (Aug 6, 2012)

Why are photos black and white?


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 6, 2012)

lets hope this multi-billion project really answers most of the question.. Somewhere in my heart I really want to know the secrets of the universe and all those stuffs, but listening about these projects manufacturing budget really gives me cold sweat.. I just hope it becomes a big success.


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2012)

^^because, artistic.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 6, 2012)

Krow said:


> Why are photos black and white?



I am no scientist but AFAIK, most of the pics which comes from outer space are black and whites, and are later made colored using some other kind of data. 
It maybe because a black and white image takes less size then a colored one. Or that the kind of camera that took these photo were on external surface of the rover covered by only a dust cover, so it was a low end B/W camera. But I hope that other "main" cameras are colored in that case!


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2012)

I think because camera in rover is not colored  anyway I believe their camera is much more technical for getting info.. 

or maybe even they have fup like indian ISP so to save bandwidth B&W  but mostly because of like infra red and all those stuff in camera.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I am no scientist but AFAIK, most of the pics which comes from outer space are black and whites, and are later made colored using some other kind of data.
> It maybe because a black and white image takes less size then a colored one. *Or that the kind of camera that took these photo were on external surface of the rover covered by only a dust cover, so it was a low end B/W camera. But I hope that other "main" cameras are colored in that case!*



Yup, this is the case. The mast camera hasn't been activated yet. Should get high resolution pictures soon.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 7, 2012)

Lets hope this missions comes out to flying colours. I would be very happy, if they discover that there is LIFE there. 

The whole idea of aliens will be solved to some extend.... ha ha ha [ just kidding ]


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2012)

always nice to know there is some one out there but are we(Humans) ready for aliens? I don't think so..

new and all colored plus High resolution images are available on nasa's website.

*www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/msl/multimedia/gallery-indexEvents.html


----------

